
Asus made a crypto-mining motherboard that supports up to 20 GPUs - calliethrone
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/30/17408610/asus-crypto-mining-motherboard-gpus
======
calliethrone
Asus announced the H370 Mining Master motherboard, which is specifically
designed for cryptocurrency mining. It supports up to 20 graphics cards — yes,
20 — along with streamlined connectivity by allowing USB riser cables to plug
directly into the PCB over PCIe.

